# píxel / pixel



## Sanjuanino

Hola! Hace mucho que sigo los foros de Wordreference, y siempre he encontrado lo que he buscado en ellos. Hoy me he decidido a participar y contribuir con ustedes en la medida de mis posibilidades. Para hacerlo traigo un tema de consulta:

El término "píxel" está aceptado por la RAE con acento, pero el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (buscon.rae.es/dpdI/) aclara que la voz sin acentuar [piksél] también está aceptada y es la más utilizada, por ejemplo, en México.

Mi consulta es una encuesta: Por favor, dime si en tu país se utiliza más frecuentemente con acento o sin él.

En Argentina, con acento. 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia sin tilde: _*pixel *_(acento prosódico en la e).

El avance de la próxima edición del DRAE da ambas grafías como válidas:


> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*píxel* o *pixel**.*
> (Del ingl. _pixel,_ y este acrón. de _pix_, pl. coloq. de _picture_, retrato, imagen, y _el_ement, elemento).
> * 1.     * m._ Inform._ Superficie homogénea más pequeña de las que componen una imagen, que se define por su brillo y color.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá, como dice el DPD, es pixel.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá también es aguda.

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Como dice Toño y Giorgio, por acá también es "pixel".

Eso me recuerda la palabra "video". Cuando escucho películas españolas o dobladas por españoles, es "vídeo".
Asi que presupongo que allá dirán "píxel".

Saludos.


----------



## Sanjuanino

Gracias por sus prontas respuestas! Aprovecho para aclarar, a partir de ellas, que mi pregunta debió referirse al tilde en la letra i, específicamente ;-)

La confusión entre "acento" y "tilde" es común por estos lares. Mis disculpas 

Hasta ahora vamos:

- México, Colombia y Guatemala, sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, aguda.

- Argentina, con tilde en la í, llana (grave).


----------



## Pinairun

En España, p*í*xel. llana.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> En España, p*í*xel. llana.



Es que ustedes tienen más influencia del inglés...

(me escondo pa que no me apedreen los del otro lado )


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "pixel", aguda.
(Uniéndome a los de este lado)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Sanjuanino

¡Gracias!

Hasta ahora vamos:

- México, Colombia, Guatemala y Chile sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, aguda.

- Argentina y España con tilde en la í, llana (grave).

(hubiera jurado que la estadística sería al revés, con el tilde en la í mayoritario... hasta ahora parece que es a la inversa ;-)


----------



## Bartocus123

Me da la impresión que en el caso de Chile -y probablemente en otros países más-, sucede que tiende a pronunciarse *píxel* en plural y *pixeles* en singular (el acento tónico se desplazaría). Demás está decir que este vocablo suele mencionarse más en singular que en plural.


----------



## Popescu

Bartocus123 said:


> Me da la impresión que en el caso de Chile -y probablemente en otros países más-, sucede que tiende a pronunciarse *píxel* en plural y *pixeles* en singular (el acento tónico se desplazaría). Demás está decir que este vocablo suele mencionarse más en singular que en plural.


 
En España en plural de *píxel *es *píxeles *no pixeles, así que no se desplaza el acento.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Como casi siempre lo que se escucha es el plural (pixeles), no sé decir cuál es la acentuación que se le da en singular. Nunca escuché píxeles por estos lados; debe de ser por lo que explica el estimado antioqueño. La pelota va y viene.
Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues yo creo que lo que se suele oir es pixels (llana).


----------



## Sanjuanino

Excelente la distinción en la acentuación del plural. Efectivamente, en Argentina, al igual que en Chile y Uruguay, el plural pasa a ser una palabra aguda, sin tilde en la í, lo que da como resultado una mezcla linda e interesante. ¿México, Colombia, Guatemala?

Hasta ahora, consistentemente, es España el único país en donde la palabra sigue siendo llana tanto en singular como plural (también en el caso del anglicismo "píxels" -llana- que cita Ibermanolo).

¡Se agregan países a la lista y se distinguen singulares de plurales! En breve armo una tabla-resumen. 

Gracias a todos por seguir participando


----------



## ManPaisa

> Excelente la distinción en la acentuación del plural. Efectivamente, en Argentina, al igual que en Chile y Uruguay, el plural pasa a ser una palabra aguda, sin tilde en la í, lo que da como resultado una mezcla linda e interesante. ¿México, Colombia, Guatemala?


¿Cómo es eso de que pasa a ser aguda en plural?  ¿_Pixel*é*s_??? 

En Colombia es _pix*e*l _y _pix*e*les_, con acento prosódico en la letra en negrita (o, más bien, en la correspondiente sílaba).


----------



## LATACO

Hola Sanjuanino
En Argentina no se acentúa, las agudas que se acentúan son las que terminan en N-S o Vocal. Este no es el caso.
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

*Del DRAE:*

*píxel**.*
(Del ingl. _pixel,_ y este acrón. de _pix_, pl. coloq. de _picture_, retrato, imagen, y _el_ement, elemento).

*1. *m._ Inform._ Superficie homogénea más pequeña de las que componen una imagen, que se define por su brillo y color.


En el avance de la vigésima tercera edición del DRAE:

*píxel* o *pixel**.*
(Del ingl. _pixel,_ y este acrón. de _pix_, pl. coloq. de _picture_, retrato, imagen, y _el_ement, elemento).

*1. *m._ Inform._ Superficie homogénea más pequeña de las que componen una imagen, que se define por su brillo y color.

Saludos


----------



## MOMO2

Sanjuanino said:


> Hola! Hace mucho que sigo los foros de Wordreference, y siempre he encontrado lo que he buscado en ellos. Hoy me he decidido a participar y contribuir con ustedes en la medida de mis posibilidades. Para hacerlo traigo un tema de consulta:
> 
> El término "píxel" está aceptado por la RAE con acento, pero el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (buscon.rae.es/dpdI/) aclara que la voz sin acentuar [piksél] también está aceptada y es la más utilizada, por ejemplo, en México.
> 
> Mi consulta es una encuesta: Por favor, dime si en tu país se utiliza más frecuentemente con acento o sin él.
> 
> En Argentina, con acento. ¿Cuál de los dos?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Sanjuanino

Hola!

@MOMO2, en un post posterior al que citas he aclarado que en Argentina es más frecuente el uso de tilde en la í en el singular de "píxel". Me disculpo nuevamente por no haber establecido correctamente la distinción entre "acento" y "tilde", es que también en Argentina son casi sinónimos (acento ortográfico y tilde).

@ManPaisa, tienes razón, respecto de "pixeles" me confundí al decir "aguda", en Argentina es frecuente el uso de la palabra con acentuación llana, con acento prosódico; la intención es aclarar la diferencia respecto del uso en España que indica @Popescu, "píxeles", esdrújula. ¡Gracias por el detalle del uso singular y plural en Colombia!

@LATACO, como le comentaba a @ManPaisa, desde luego tienes razón, fue una confusión de mi parte.

@PACOALADROQUE, efectivamente, la RAE acepta las dos versiones de la palabra, el tema en cuestión es intentar establecer cuál es el uso más frecuente en cada país: Con tilde en la letra í, llana, o sin tilde, aguda; y también vemos que hay variaciones en el uso del plural, que a veces no tienen relación con el uso del singular: es el caso de Uruguay, Chile y Argentina en donde desaparece el tilde en la í y el acento se traslada a la segunda sílaba, prosódico [pikséles].

Gracias a todos por la información, que va tomando color


----------



## ErOtto

Ibermanolo said:


> Pues yo creo que lo que se suele oir es pixels (llana).


 
Si bien coincido con Manolo en que se oye mucho, es incorrecto. Del RAE



> *g)** Sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en -l, -r, -n, -d, -z, -j.* Si no van precedidas de otra consonante (→</SPAN> j), forman el plural con _-es:_ _dócil,_ pl. _dóciles;_ _color,_ pl. _colores;_ _pan,_ pl. _panes;_ _césped,_ pl. _céspedes;_ _cáliz,_ pl. _cálices;_ _reloj, _pl. _relojes_. Los extranjerismos que terminen en estas consonantes deben seguir esta misma regla: _píxel, _pl. _píxeles;_


 
Por tanto, para España, tenemos *píxel*, *píxeles*, *vídeo* y *vídeos*.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Bartocus123

Bartocus123 said:


> Me da la impresión que en el caso de Chile -y probablemente en otros países más-, sucede que tiende a pronunciarse *píxel* en plural singular y *pixeles* en singular plural (el acento tónico se desplazaría). Demás está decir que este vocablo suele mencionarse más en singular que en plural.



Me corrijo a mí mismo  Es que con esto de tratar de escribir rápido, se suelen cometer errores a veces  (vaya lapso ).


----------



## elineo

La palabra *pixel* viene de las palabras *pic*ture *el*ement y significa el menor parte de una imagen. Sin duda, su accento va sobre* i*, de accuerdo a la palabra de su origen_ picture. _Tiene también plural, _píxeles_ como la palabra de su origen _elements_.


----------



## Sanjuanino

Transcurridos 10 días del inicio del tema, agradezco las participaciones y hago un resumen.

(País: singular / plural)

1- México, Guatemala, Colombia y Chile: pixel / pixeles
    singular: sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, aguda.
    plural: sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, llana.

2- España: píxel / píxeles
    singular: con tilde en la í, llana.
    plural: con tilde en la í, esdrújula.

3- Uruguay y Argentina: píxel / pixeles
    singular: con tilde en la í, llana.
    plural: sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, llana.

Comentarios: 
a) Aparentemente en Uruguay y Argentina -en el uso común- aparece el tilde en el singular y desaparece en el plural, quedando la palabra siempre llana.
b) El caso de Chile no está del todo claro, una versión lo ubica en el caso 1 (Vampiro) y otra en el caso 3 (Bartocus123); se agradecerá más información ;-)
c) Son 20 países de habla hispana oficial, pero hemos recibido comentarios desde sólo 7 de ellos... ¿es usual? ¡O quizás hemos congregado a más de lo esperado! Los usuarios Senior me dirán.

¡Gracias a todos! ¡Saludos!


----------



## crobert

elineo said:


> La palabra *pixel* viene de las palabras *pic*ture *el*ement y significa el menor parte de una imagen. Sin duda, su accento va sobre* i*, de accuerdo a la palabra de su origen_ picture. _Tiene también plural, _píxeles_ como la palabra de su origen _elements_.



Bueno, pero son dos palabras, y la fuerza tónica de la segunda palabra "element" está en la primera sílaba, así que bajo esta "regla" se puede decir también pixel y pixeles. En Puerto Rico va sin acento, como la palabra pincel y pinceles.


----------



## jorgema

Vaya, creo que llegué muy tarde, pero ahí va mi contribución. En Perú siempre he escuchado *píxel* (lo raro es que no recuerdo haberlo visto escrito así), pero siempre en la pronunciación el acento caía en la i. Y en el plural *píxeles*. Y de esto sí estoy muy seguro, porque frecuentemente entre amigos comparamos cámaras fotográficas digitales y los términos "megapíxel" y "megapíxeles" se escuchan a cada rato.


----------



## Aviador

Sanjuanino said:


> [...]
> b) El caso de Chile no está del todo claro, una versión lo ubica en el caso 1 (Vampiro) y otra en el caso 3 (Bartocus123); se agradecerá más información ;-)
> [...]


Yo digo *píxel* en singular y *pixeles* en plural.
No estoy muy seguro porque no he puesto mucha atención a cómo lo dice la gente en general, pero, por lo que me parece recordar, lo normal aquí es pronunciar como palabra *llana* en singular y plural.

Saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

Hola Sanjuanino, incluirías una tucumana (Argentina) en tu encuesta? Al menos hasta que me fui de allí, hace 11 años, en la universidad decíamos pixel y pixeles (ambas con acento en la e que sigue a la x) . Quizás eso haya cambiado, pero yo sigo diciendo de esa forma.
Saludos


----------



## ricardofelipe

En inglés, que es de donde tomamos esta palabra, se pronuncia como si la *i* estuviese acentuada: píxel.


----------



## oa2169

Bartocus123 said:


> .... Demás está decir que este vocablo suele mencionarse más en singular que en plural.


 

Yo diría lo contrario: Suele usarse más en plural que en singular, es más, yo lo uso solamente cuando hablo de cámaras fotográficas digitales.

Tengo una cámara de 14 megapix*e*les.


----------



## Istriano

En España: _píxel, píxeles, megapíxel, megapíxeles.
_Es como usan en el único sitio de fotografía digital en castellano: http://www.quesabesde.com


----------



## Sanjuanino

¡Hola a todos!

Se sumaron en el último tiempo varias propuestas para enriquecer el tema, van las gracias a:
- crobert de Puerto Rico (sugiere el caso 1 para su país), 
- jorgema quien desde USA nos habla del Perú (caso 2, igual que España), 
- aviador desde Chile agrega la información solicitada para el desempate (lo pone en el caso 3 junto a Argentina y Uruguay y ya son dos los chilenos que proponen este caso, Bartocus123 es el anterior; por lo tanto Chile cambia de sitio en la lista), 
- ultravioleta desde Canadá agrega una versión tucumana de Argentina (incluida con gran gusto  aporta una versión distinta a la que es mayoritaria hasta ahora: sugiere el caso 1, pero ver el siguiente...), 
- ricardofelipe también de Argentina (refuerza el caso 3 sólo para singular, lo cual, junto al plural de ultravioleta es una combinación de caso 3), 
- oa2169 de Cali en Colombia (refuerza el caso 1),
- y finalmente Istriano quien subraya el uso de España (caso 2). 

Resumo por lo tanto nuevamente:

(País: singular / plural)

1- México, Guatemala, Colombia y Puerto Rico: pixel / pixeles
singular: sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, aguda.
plural: sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, llana.

2- España y Perú: píxel / píxeles
singular: con tilde en la í, llana.
plural: con tilde en la í, esdrújula.

3- Chile, Uruguay y Argentina: píxel / pixeles
singular: con tilde en la í, llana.
plural: sin tilde en la i, con acento prosódico en la e, llana.

Comentarios: 
a) Se agrega Chile al grupo del sur junto a Uruguay y Argentina: -en el uso común- aparece el tilde en el singular y desaparece en el plural, quedando la palabra siempre llana.
b) Son 20 países de habla hispana oficial y ya tenemos varios comentarios de 9 de ellos, muchos de usuarios Senior. Es genial y permite llegar a una conclusión nueva:
c) Hay tres grupos, el primero contiene países de la parte norte de América Latina; el segundo con España y Perú y que contiene también el uso sugerido por los participantes del foro cuyo idioma nativo no es el castellano; por último, el tercer grupo contiene a países de la parte sur de América Latina. Interesante, la cosa se ordena.

¡Gracias a todos! ¡Saludos!


----------



## SVLR

Sanjuanino, creo que vale la pena también agregar que los tres grupos que mencionas también se encuentran en esos lugares de acuerdo a su población:

1. Grupo del norte de América Latina. Población aproximada de 192.3 millones de habitantes. Representan alrededor del 42.3% de la población hispana.

2. Grupo de España y Perú. Población aproximada de 77.7 millones de habitantes. Representan alrededor del 17.1% de la población hispana.

3. Grupo del sur de América Latina. Población aproximada de 65.6 millones de habitantes. Representan alrededor del 14.4% de la población hispana.

Finalmente, hay un 26.2% de la población (119.4 millones) restante por definir el uso preferido.

Esto lo obtuve a partir las estadísticas de población de países hispanos por población que se encuentran en Wikipedia.


----------

